# So obvious and yet a bit unsettling



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)

Actually not at all obvious once I thought about it. This image has to have been seriously photshopped.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 26, 2014)

This image is either photoshopped....or she has No Shoulders.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 26, 2014)

At first I thought mirror facing mirror and she's leaning sideways no.  But that can't be it, definitely photoshopped.

PS....Found out, she, Laura Williams, has a website and other photos; it appears, among some, her work is very popular.


----------

